# Sram Wireless Groupset Almost Ready For Launch



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SRAM?s wireless groupset spotted - massive photo gallery | road.cc


----------



## MiguePropelSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Price will be and issue i guess


----------

